# Should I get a peep sight?



## vsuley (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello,

I took up archery roughly 5 months ago and have become really fond of it and am serious about getting better. I am a recurve shooter and am using a Hoyt Horizon for now. I try to read and practice as much as I can without damaging my relationship and a full-time job . I'm at a point where I my groups are within a 4 inch wide circle at 18M (not pretending that its great...just to give you guys an idea of my 'level').

Now, I'm wondering if I should install a peep sight on my bow to help achiever more consistency and better groups. Some questions/concerns that come to mind are:


Will a peep sight make me more consistent or will I just end up becoming more dependent on it?
Are peep sights allowed in competitions? When I remove it, will there be a big readjustment phase? 
Will a peep severely limit my experimentation with draw lengths/anchor positions and stance?
Should I wait to install a peep until I'm a 110% sure about my choice of stance/anchor and DL? Or are they easy to adjust if I change my anchor a little?
Most peeps I've seen installed are smack in the middle of the string; however, when I shoot normally, the string is just tad bit off to one side of the pupil because otherwise the string blur reduces sight/target clarity. Now, when I remove the peep I will have been trained to shoot with the string in the center of my pupil. Will this be a problem? 
Will stringing/unstringing my bow become a problem/more cumbersome because of the sight?

Advice is much appreciated! 
Thanks
Vin


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I've never seen a peep sight used on a recurve. It's not permitted in any organized competition. Even in competition where a front sight is permitted on a recurve, a peep is not. 

You've pointed out a couple of problems with a peep & recurve. Additionally, peeps are not practical for shooting without a release. To be useful, the peep has to be square to your eye and it's difficult to keep it square when the string is rolling on your fingers.

A peep is like the rear sight on a rifle. It works well on compound bows shot with a release. For recurves, the rear sight is your hand anchored to a specific spot on your face. The more consistently you can hit the same spot, the more accurate you will be.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## vsuley (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the advice Allen! You're right, it might actually be more trouble than its worth, might as well focus on making my anchor position stronger. 

I suppose one thing the peep would have helped a lot in is reducing some guess work for what aspects of my shooting need improvement...but not a huge deal. 

Vin


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

another great post here from allen.................:thumbs_up


----------

